# next release?



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

whats the next moebius release?

J-2 ? then what?
anybody know a sched? i need to budget some money for all the cool stuff!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know the Moon Bus is forthcoming


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe Wonder Woman , Superboy and Moonbus by next March. Fantastic releases to be sure!
Gary:wave:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The Colonial Viper is listed in the December issue of Diamond Previews, which means, in theory, it's expected to be a February release. In reality +/- six months.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

THE SPINDRIFT......








*LOL!!!!!!!!Just Kidding Dave!*


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We have a shipment in this week, but most likely won't ship until the begining of next week (Dec.7th). So, next out are the Jupiter 2, Eye Gone Wild, Conan 100, and the Flying Sub accessory set. Hate to have so much at once, put we needed to get it in beofre the end of the year.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

would be nice to see a discovery and leonov from the


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

would be nice to see the space odyssey series continue,..DISCOVERY,LEONOV,EVA SPACE POD,SPACE STATION etc


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius said:


> We have a shipment in this week, but most likely won't ship until the begining of next week (Dec.7th). So, next out are the Jupiter 2, Eye Gone Wild, Conan 100, and the Flying Sub accessory set. Hate to have so much at once, put we needed to get it in beofre the end of the year.


Jupiter 2 and Eye Gone Wild! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if all these kits will fit in the Christmas stocking.


----------



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank frank u guys are really pushing out the kits keep them coming


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking forward to them, thanks Frank. That Eye kit is really cool. I can just hear the song "Mystic Eye" playing in the background!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> We have a shipment in this week, but most likely won't ship until the begining of next week (Dec.7th). So, next out are the Jupiter 2, Eye Gone Wild, Conan 100, and the Flying Sub accessory set. Hate to have so much at once, put we needed to get it in beofre the end of the year.


Are we talking J2 on Shelves around the 14th?

My birthday is on the 11th.

If you wanna give me a present......


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

J2 J2 J2 J2 J2 J2 For Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My local Hobby Shop says their shipment is due from California on the 11th.


----------

